# adding child to 457 visa after visa granted



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi i am on 457 visa and pregnant and shall deliver the baby in august i have come back to India ,Delhi for delivering the baby ,I know i can not take my baby without any visa.
please help in 
How can I add my child to 457 visa while being in India.
How much time and charges will it take.
Thanks in advance


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

archanabose said:


> Hi i am on 457 visa and pregnant and shall deliver the baby in august i have come back to India ,Delhi for delivering the baby ,I know i can not take my baby without any visa.
> please help in
> How can I add my child to 457 visa while being in India.
> How much time and charges will it take.
> Thanks in advance


Hi

Adding family members in 457 takes like 3 - 4 weeks normally , one of my friend has done that recently.

However , it takes at least 2 months from delivery before you take long travel I hope so once you start the visa process immediately after delivery then it should not be an issue anyway.

thanks


----------



## JIT1981 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
I have been granted 457 visa for me and my wife, but at that moment my baby was of 1 month ..and didn't have her passport... hence we didn't apply for baby's visa.

Right now we are in india. we have got her passport ready.

1.) I will be flying to sydney in june. where as wife and child will be in india until baby's visa is granted.

2.) What documents will be required for adding her to 457 visa.

3.) IS the process as long as applying for a fresh 457 .. like going through medical for infants etc..

Kindly confirm.


----------



## dhruvexpat (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello - People who have already gone thru' this process , can you please share your knowledge , what you needed to get this done and how much did it cost you ? I am in the same situation as yours and I need help/suggestion.


----------



## naazquadri (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,
I hold 457 visa since 15 months, my partner also holds the dependent visa. Recently my partner has delivered a baby in India. I would like to apply for the dependent visa for my child. Please let me know how to proceed is the with the application. Which documents along with employer sponsorship letter do I need to submit and what is the visa fee for the child? Do I need to inform the Immigration about the child birth before I lodge the visa?


----------

